# Air Beds!



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Many of the fine Outback models come with an air bed. One model being the Aerobed which is now owned by Coleman. Read the warranty information folks!

The beds are not supposed to be stored below 50 degrees farenheiht. Which for many is a problem if you don't remove it from your unit at the end of the season. We have had ours for two years and just two weekends before bringing the Fifth Wheel home from its temporary seasonal site, the mattress developed a leak or leaks. It turned out to be leaks, mostly coming from fused sections of the matteress where parts meet. Sides to top, cells etc. I would find one hole at a seam, fix it and find another. After 4 days with the mattress inflated in then livingroom the DW had had enough. Coleman will sell us a new one for 109.99 and then take a percentage off. I think the service person said 25%.

So short of the long of it. If you have an air bed in your RV, and the temps where you will store it will get below 50, take it out. If it has gotten cold already, remove the mattress, get it warmed up to room temp and check it. If you've had it less than a year it can be replaced free of charge. If it has been more than a year..well you may have to buy a new one.

Helpful hints for hopeful heroes!

Eric


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Tacomas Dad (Oct 15, 2010)

My dealer informed me of this when I picked up the camper. I forgot to remove it from the camper last winter. 3rd trip out this year and the mattress no longer holds air over night. I purchased a new one and I'll remember to remove it this time around.


----------



## W5CI (Apr 21, 2009)

I have a 2011 268RL, I didnt know it had an air mattress, if so where is it?


----------



## Tacomas Dad (Oct 15, 2010)

danny285 said:


> I have a 2011 268RL, I didnt know it had an air mattress, if so where is it?


Quick look at your floor plan shows that your model comes with an air sofa sleeper. Pull all the cushions from the sofa and you will see the frame. Pull it towards you to open. The Aerobed air mattress may be under the pullout. If it isn't there contact your dealer.


----------



## W5CI (Apr 21, 2009)

Thanks I will look tomorrow, as i am getting ready to start useing the camper quite often.


----------



## W5CI (Apr 21, 2009)

Ok I found the air mattress, Now for the next dumb question, How do you air it up, i found no pump or elect cord anywhere. I have always been alone when i take out this camper but that is changing now. will be two of us.


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

danny285 said:


> Ok I found the air mattress, Now for the next dumb question, How do you air it up, i found no pump or elect cord anywhere. I have always been alone when i take out this camper but that is changing now. will be two of us.


 the back side of it, closest to the couch back cushion should have an air pump attached. The cord and One Touch inflator should be wrapped in bubble wrap and tucked under the mattress. What color is it?


----------



## hautevue (Mar 8, 2009)

One thing to be noted on air mattresses: they need 120v ac to run the pump. We were in Glacier Nat Park at 8 pm one night. No hookups in the park, of course. I looked at the 120 volt plug on the mattress and DW says that I got that "how could I be so stupid" look on my face!

Fortunately a neighbor had a small cigarette pack sized inverter and we got the needed 120 volts at about 2 amps that is fine for the mattress air pump motor. The next day we stopped in at an RV supply store near the Park entrance and bought a small inverter.

We also discovered that the 12 vdc socket near the radio is too small in diameter for a standard DC power plug. It's small to meet the code for low amperage supplies. That was the first mod after I got home! Replaced the smaller diameter one with a "standard" 12v socket.

But the inverter fit nicely in the TV power socket at the far rear of the vehicle so we were able to get the mattress filled.


----------



## W5CI (Apr 21, 2009)

air mattress is white and blue, didnt look under it for pump just looked all around but will look again tomorrow afternoon when i get off work. thanks for help I had never even thought about an air mattress in the couch.


----------



## KTMRacer (Jun 28, 2010)

danny285 said:


> air mattress is white and blue, didnt look under it for pump just looked all around but will look again tomorrow afternoon when i get off work. thanks for help I had never even thought about an air mattress in the couch.


Believe me, the airbed makes the sofa/bed actually useable and comfortable. Much much much better than the ones with the spring mattress.


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

KTMRacer said:


> air mattress is white and blue, didnt look under it for pump just looked all around but will look again tomorrow afternoon when i get off work. thanks for help I had never even thought about an air mattress in the couch.


Believe me, the airbed makes the sofa/bed actually useable and comfortable. Much much much better than the ones with the spring mattress.
[/quote]

AMEN! when it holds air!


----------



## villui (Jun 6, 2012)

thank you for the info. no one ever mentioned this to me at the dealer. it's been as low as 19f so as soon as it warms up a bit I'm bringing my mattress home and test it before warranty expires.


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

villui said:


> thank you for the info. no one ever mentioned this to me at the dealer. it's been as low as 19f so as soon as it warms up a bit I'm bringing my mattress home and test it before warranty expires.


 A good idea for sure. We just recieved the new one yesterday. It is stored in my basement for now!


----------

